# What are clamped fins exactly?



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I mean, from the name alone I can assume the fins are not open as when the fish is flaring. But are clamped fins just anytime the fins are not open? Or does this mean the fish *cannot* open his fins?

I'm curious to know, as when my fish is still and not actively swimming, his fins are pretty closed up. He is a crowntail, so this could possibly make the fins appear to be more closed up than another fin type would (less webbing). 

Thanks!

PS - My fish is able to open his fins and can swim normally. He has just been still most of the day. This is the first day since I got him that I have been home all day to watch him, so this might be normal activity. I've only had him a few days.

One more thing, the tank is heated (78 degrees) so it's not too cold.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah! I've been wondering the same thing! Does clamped mean "held close to the body" or does it mean "the tail/fins are not as fan like as usual. Like a closed fan, not open"? Because sometimes Zip does the latter, so I'm a bit concerned. But she's new, so I was just wondering. I've never seen Heidi NOT do it, but she's deathly sick, so... does it mean anything?


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

It kinda looks like their fins are glued together at the ends. This is what Neptune looked like when I first got him


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

oh! So, does it go on and off? Because zip has that ever few minutes for a few seconds if she rests. When she swims, she's normal and mostly when she's resting too. Just sometimes. Is that ok? I got her this morning.  Otherwise she's adjusting really well


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Neptune is very similar looking in color to my boy (debating on names).

I appreciate the picture! My fish's fins definitely do not look like that.


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> oh! So, does it go on and off? Because zip has that ever few minutes for a few seconds if she rests. When she swims, she's normal and mostly when she's resting too. Just sometimes. Is that ok? I got her this morning.  Otherwise she's adjusting really well


Well she is new so it will taker some time to get adjusted. It took a about a week before Neptune became comfortable enough to start letting his fins flow freely. I'm not the most experienced betta person here though so you may get better advice from someone else.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok! Thanks!

I just got my sorority girls, but Zip and Periwinkle are the newest (I got them this morning, while all the others last night)


----------

